# JB+....check engine light



## al71 (Mar 1, 2011)

I just installed my JB+. I took it for a spin and under 4000 RPM no problem....i decided to push the car on DS mode right after I passed the 5000 RPM the check engine light came on, I slowed down and stopped thats when the car started to shake so i decided to shut the car off.....I turned the car back on and the check engine light stayed on but no shaking....Any suggestions on what to do before i remove the JB+???


----------



## tim818 (Sep 16, 2009)

Have you replaced the HPFP before? Definitely sounds like it's defective.

Tim


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

I've had my JB+ for close to two years now never had a problem what setting do you have yours on , I have mine on the middle seeing not the high setting. I never wanted to chance it played it safe and was happy with the power out put.


----------

